# Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM in Stock



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-in-stock/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-in-stock/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-in-stock/"></a></div>
<strong>In the UK


</strong>Just a heads up that the Canon EF 40 f/2.8 STM pancake lens is starting to appear in stock. The first report of stock comes from WEX photographic in the UK. They have shipped preordered lenses to customers as of today, and they show the lens as “in stock” on their site.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-lens/p1531365" target="_blank">Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM at WEX</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Preorders</strong>

Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM $199 <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/870179-REG/Canon_40mm_f_2_8_EF_Pancake.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA4028.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00894YP00/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00894YP00" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 15, 2012)

Wait...wha? Since when do the guys on the other side of the Pond get their toys first?

b&


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 15, 2012)

Great! I'll have a Voightlander 20mm to compare it to tomorrow.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Wait...wha? Since when do the guys on the other side of the Pond get their toys first?
> 
> b&



They get more profit from selling it to us suckers over here


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Great! I'll have a Voightlander 20mm to compare it to tomorrow.


Please give us a report. Thanks


----------



## kashmir (Jun 15, 2012)

It might be in stock over here but have you noticed the price we have to pay? 229 quid??? With todays exchange rate it gets to $355 compared to $199 preorder price in the US...A slight rip off?


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 15, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Please give us a report. Thanks


Will do. 



kashmir said:


> It might be in stock over here but have you noticed the price we have to pay? 229 quid??? With todays exchange rate it gets to $355 compared to $199 preorder price in the US...A slight rip off?



Total rip. We've been eating it the past few years with the Euro being stronger than the buck, given the EU economic issues that didn't make much sense, but this is worse with unequal base price.


----------



## iTasneem (Jun 15, 2012)

kashmir said:


> It might be in stock over here but have you noticed the price we have to pay? 229 quid??? With todays exchange rate it gets to $355 compared to $199 preorder price in the US...A slight rip off?


Then why you don't buy it from the US?
Shipping will cost you less than $50.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

iTasneem said:


> kashmir said:
> 
> 
> > It might be in stock over here but have you noticed the price we have to pay? 229 quid??? With todays exchange rate it gets to $355 compared to $199 preorder price in the US...A slight rip off?
> ...



We have to pay taxes when it is imported


----------



## kashmir (Jun 15, 2012)

iTasneem said:


> kashmir said:
> 
> 
> > It might be in stock over here but have you noticed the price we have to pay? 229 quid??? With todays exchange rate it gets to $355 compared to $199 preorder price in the US...A slight rip off?
> ...


Of course there is this option, most probably it would come out slightly cheaper even with customs and postage paid. But what i was trying to point out, and it was mentioned already, is that it is really bad when the base price in pounds is higher then in dollars (229 to 199) without even touching pound to dollar rate. If thats where Canon is heading with their future pricing than its a bit worrying...But hey, lets just hope its a one off


----------



## loudpictures (Jun 15, 2012)

just tested it a few minutes ago. 
Sweet!
Its tack sharp from corner to corner (really sharp, not only ok - good - very good), on my 5D III, small, light, quiet. 

It's just... perfect


----------



## suburbia (Jun 15, 2012)

oh I need this!


----------



## trulandphoto (Jun 15, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Please give us a report. Thanks
> ...



That's how I feel when I order a 20 pound item from West Ham's online store and pay 30 pounds shipping. Over $80 US. But I love my Hammers merchandise.


----------



## bp (Jun 15, 2012)

Would love to see some shots


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 15, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Please give us a report. Thanks
> ...



So while waiting for my lens I'm poking around and found out that its discontinued already! Off the Cosina website. When I mentioned it to B&H they didn't care. The next version has an all metal outer body (metal knurled focus ring instead of a rubber covered metal ring), apparently due out in August. So anyhow I've already requested a RMA, before I even got the darn lens.


----------



## suburbia (Jun 16, 2012)

well I ordered mine yesterday and got it today. It is a great walk around lens, the camera (5D MKIII) just feels like I am walking about with a body only. Also the focusing is quieter and seems much faster than my EF 50mm 1.4, havent tried in low light yet.

Photos shot as RAW, default Lightroom profile, no further processing





*1/125 f2.8 ISO 400*





*1/125 f2.8 ISO 160*





*1/800 f6.3 ISO 100*





*1/125 f6.3 ISO 160*


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 16, 2012)

suburbia said:


> well I ordered mine yesterday and got it today. It is a great walk around lens, the camera (5D MKIII) just feels like I am walking about with a body only. Also the focusing is quieter and seems much faster than my EF 50mm 1.4, havent tried in low light yet.
> 
> Photos shot as RAW, default Lightroom profile, no further processing
> 
> [...]



Thank you for your samples - it seems to me that the lens has a great overall quality in terms of color reproduction, contrast, bokeh and sharpness. I ordered my copy of that lens yesterday but I think I have to wait a couple of days until it arrives. After waiting so long for such a lens (was interested in the Voigtländer Ultron) it comes true ... funny thing.

Best - Michael


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great, I like what I see. Do you live in the UK or is this early delivery somewhere else?


----------



## suburbia (Jun 16, 2012)

UK again


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2012)

looks pretty crisp, you dont happen to have an IR filter to try out a long exposure IR shot say around 3 mins to see if it is susceptable to getting hot spots in the center of frame?


----------



## suburbia (Jun 18, 2012)

no sorry I don't. I'm toying with idea of converting my 5D Mk I to IR, so if this is a suitable lens it might make me take the leap, as my other lenses are apparently susceptible to hot spots.


----------



## edy4eva (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got mine this morning from Videoguys (Australia). It appeared in stock (registered to get a notification once it's available) on Monday afternoon so ordered it in a snap. BTW it's made in Malaysia.

It's a sensational lens, though I expected it to be quieter/quicker when focusing. Canon should have designed it with IS, it would have been the best lens ever.

It's a bit heavier than it looks like. It slightly made the 550D tilt forward. On the 5DII it's just perfect.

Here's a quick snap I took with the 5DII (only resized to half with DXO, no other effects). Mind the wall on the left hand side, it's not the lens.


----------



## rubidium (Jun 21, 2012)

BTW, I just ordered one from Videoguys, currently out of stick, 7-14days for canon to get them.


----------

